# The crop circle thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hooray! Britain's first crop circle of 2010.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1274365/First-crop-circle-2010-spotted-Wiltshire.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm just amazed at the complexity of the designs in these.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

:googly:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Quit pointing out everywhere I LAND! I don't point out where you PARK!./...


----------

